# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Que Agua paraTPAs ?

## Antonio Andrade

Meus caros nas TPAs que tipo de água usam? Natural ou Sintetica?

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Rui Monge

Natural.  :SbOk:

----------


## João Castelo

O que é Natural é bom.

JC

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Já muito se discutiu sobre este tema, no entanto cá vai o meu testemunho... Já usei água com sal sintético, e era acérrimo defensor. Por força do destino e de uma avaria, fui obrigado a usar água natural. Reparei que os corais distendiam muito mais os pólipos, querendo isto dizer algo! A partir desse momento passei a usar água natural, não uso outra, no entanto tenho consciência de que poderei um dia ter um azar...

Um abraço!  :SbOk:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas...
> 
> Já muito se discutiu sobre este tema, no entanto cá vai o meu testemunho... Já usei água com sal sintético, e era acérrimo defensor. Por força do destino e de uma avaria, fui obrigado a usar água natural. Reparei que os corais distendiam muito mais os pólipos, querendo isto dizer algo! A partir desse momento passei a usar água natural, não uso outra, no entanto tenho consciência de que poderei um dia ter um azar...
> 
> Um abraço!


Tudo Natural é como eu gosto :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------

